# Struggling to setup my SW12-200 Sub?



## mk_aldatym (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm new to the forum and I was hoping you guys could help me out with something. My parents recently gave me their surround system (Pioneer VSX 515 Amp with speakers and Pioneer SW12-200 subwoofer), all the speakers are sorted but i can't sort out the subwoofer. When I plug it in, following the manual (which really isn't that helpful) there's a sound that comes out the sub but it's just umm noise. It's random bass but without rhythm, if you know what I mean?

I've checked the fuse, ok. Gone through the manual like 5 times. Just can't figure out what's wrong.


Help please 
mk


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Is that the exact model number as stated on the sub or in the manual?


----------



## mk_aldatym (Jan 15, 2012)

Yup, that's the exact model no.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You have the RCA sub out connection from the VSX 515 connected to the RCA input on the SW12-200?


----------



## mk_aldatym (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah, in the 'sub woofer preout'.


----------



## mk_aldatym (Jan 15, 2012)

I got in the 'sub woofer preout' on the amp and then in the 'low level input'.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Is it making noise only when there is a signal fed to it?


----------



## mk_aldatym (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah it is


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

What crossover frequency is the sub set to now (in the AVR and the subwoofer's physical adjustment knob)?

Just for testing purposes, set the subwoofer crossover as high as it will go (there may be a crossover adjustment in the AVR along with the physical crossover knob on the sub)(hopefully they both will go up as high as 120hz or higher). Turn the volume of the sub level up so it is easy to hear content from it (there may be a sub level adjustment in the AVR along with the physical volume knob on the sub).
Now play a variety of music, tv programs, and movies. Content coming from your sub shouldn't be as clear as from the main speakers but there should be enough that it doesn't just sound random.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

so is the noise there when the cable is connected and the sub is "on" or is the noise ONLY there when you play something (music, tv, movie) ??


----------

